# Spinning - zwartbles / cheviot blend sweater part 2



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Well this sweater is done. Thrilled to get it off the needles. One big plus, my hands have been exfoliated. Client loves it so that is the main thing. She is moving to Gotland so will get good wear out of it.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is a great sweater - love the neckline!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

A nice turtleneck worn under it, and it may not scratch. Nice form fit with the rib pattern! Now lotion up the hands and pick up some silk and merino yarn!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well done. I do like the pattern and the sweater is very pretty. You would never know how scratchy it is till you feel it. You did good. Like some one else said you need to make something out of our wonderfully dyed yarns and enjoy yourself.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> A nice turtleneck worn under it, and it may not scratch. Nice form fit with the rib pattern! Now lotion up the hands and pick up some silk and merino yarn!


I've started my next commission. This time Rowan hemp tweed. Feels so much better.

Yes to the silk and merino. My favourite blends


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Well done. I do like the pattern and the sweater is very pretty. You would never know how scratchy it is till you feel it. You did good. Like some one else said you need to make something out of our wonderfully dyed yarns and enjoy yourself.


Using my own yarns has to wait a wee bit still. I have another 2 sweaters and 2 shawls to knit before I can use my own yarns again.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> That is a great sweater - love the neckline!


I like the neckline but it might need reinforcing. The weight of the sweater might stretch the neckline. My friend is trying it on tomorrow and then I'll make adjustments. She loves the picot edging too. It adds interest


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That really is pretty. I like the picot edging, too. It makes a nice different look for the neckline.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Do you think it will get softer with wear and washing? It’s a lovely looking sweater.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like the pattern, I think it is very flattering. But, I don't know how she will wear it against her skin!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Great knitting.


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Yours looks better than the one on the website! Love it! And perfect for Gotland.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

GrannyMo said:


> Do you think it will get softer with wear and washing? It's a lovely looking sweater.


No it won't get softer. My client is very happy with it. Roughness and all


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Gail in Mexico said:


> Yours looks better than the one on the website! Love it! And perfect for Gotland.


Thank you so much. My friend is very happy with it as well fits her perfectly and the added length really makes it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I really like the pattern, I think it is very flattering. But, I don't know how she will wear it against her skin!


She came for lunch. Put it over a long sleeved t shirt and never felt the prickliness at all. I felt itchy just looking at her, but she's delighted. I think I'll be knitting her another one but this time using softer yarn


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's absolutely beautiful! I am impressed that you can knit for commissions. Your work is wonderful, and clients must be so happy with their items from you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! I am impressed that you can knit for commissions. Your work is wonderful, and clients must be so happy with their items from you.


Thank you. I don't take on too many commissions. I'm picky what I'll knit as well. If the pattern doesn't do it for me I won't knit it . Nothing worse than disliking a project. This yarn caught me off guard but I loved the pattern


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice pattern, love the neckline.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks good. Personally I prefer a closer neckline, but it's very stylish. Everyone's perception of prickly/ itchy/soft is different (fortunately).I once had a client who happily thought that Swaledale was quite soft! As long as the client is happy........


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Looks good. Personally I prefer a closer neckline, but it's very stylish. Everyone's perception of prickly/ itchy/soft is different (fortunately).I once had a client who happily thought that Swaledale was quite soft! As long as the client is happy........


I've had so many positive comments on the neckline, but like you, it's not to my taste. For a warm sweater I'd like something less open along the neck. It looks lovely on her.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love the neckline, but would never wear it myself. Like you, I want something a little closer to the neck.


----------

